# Download videos from an internet site



## GSquadron (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello guys!
I got a lot of problems latelly, so i am going to search for your help!
I want to download videos from an unsupported site from youtubedownloader
named top-channel.tv
Anyone can help me with any programs that can download it just like the youtubedownloader?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

Orbit Downloader. I've used it for about 3-4 years.
There's a couple of annoying things with it, but they're easily fixed.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

Real player also does this, I use that with IE, for Chrome there is an add-on that does it within the browser, I find this much easier and streamlined, downloads pretty much all Flash videos. 

So ........................ your gonna DL some pr0n huh? good for you!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 18, 2011)

What browser are you using?

I use firefox.  The video download helper add-on can download most things.  It generally outputs in .flv format.  The built-in converter sucks massively though, so use something else to convert from .flv to another format.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 18, 2011)

I am using the video download helper too on firefox, but i cannot open the video i am searching for on firefox and i dunno why. Now i am using chrome, but i use whatever browser that does the job.
Orbit got the video as video.php sized 12kb. It got the page not the video itself


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

There's about 3 different ways that Orbit grabs the video. Have a read of the manual to find the way that grabs it successfully. Sometimes you have to use different ways depending on the site/browser.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok video was downloaded!!!!
Thank you guys for your help!
Now i got another weird problem!
How can i make the latest videos come at the top of the page in a web site build with php????
Thanks in advance


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 18, 2011)

i've been using streamtransport to download videos off webpages


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 18, 2011)

ok, but in a website, how can i make the latest captured videos by an engine to come at the top of the page?


----------

